# Atlas Rear Footwell Lighting – DIY – How-To



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought I'd share my afternoon/evening project that I completed today in case anyone else wanted to attempt.

*Parts:*

(2) AUDI # 4M0-881-547-4PK (Courtesy Light Bracket)
Audi Q7 Courtesy Light Bracket - 4M08815474PK - Genuine Audi Part
EDIT: @TablaRasa found less expensive brackets on AliExpress here

(2) LED footwell light & wire harness kit (homemade or online)
11.5US $ 36% OFF|Car Rear led Footwell Light Footsteps Space lamp Cable wiring harness 5GG947409 For PassatB8 Golf 7 MK7 7.5 Rline Tiguan Jetta 6|Signal Lamp| - AliExpress

I’m not always sure about Aliexpress quality and tend not to use anything from there, but since it was a simple plug and wires, I thought it was OK. I did confirm that all harnesses were wired correctly (nothing was cross-wired signal to ground) when I received them. You could also make this harness, but sourcing plug ends and wires with pins was not as quick and easy as a fully-built harness. The connector ends are VW # 3B0-972-712 and 1J0-971-972 if you wanted to make your own.

(2) harness extensions – No. 5
6.86US $ 30% OFF|Shhworldsea 2 Pin Interior LED Light Socket Door Lamp Connector Trunk License Plate Plug 1J0971972 3B0972712 For VW Audi Skoda|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress

The harness above is not quite long enough since it is made for a Golf/Tiguan. Instead of splicing wires to lengthen them, these make it plug-and-play. You can put these at either end of the harness. If you make your own harness, you wouldn’t need these as you would just use longer wire.

(2) VW # 5G0-947-409 (LED Courtesy Light)
5G0947409 - Courtesy Light. Glove Box Light. LED lamp - Genuine Volkswagen Part

You only need these if you did not order the lights with the harness above. These are the same OEM LED lights as factory-installed in the front rows of my ’21.5 Atlas SEL-P. There are a few different courtesy lights offered by VW, both LED and incandescent that all share the same size, so it’s really up to you as to what you want. Note these are not as bright as an aftermarket LED bulb installed in an incandescent housing, but I wanted the rears to match the front, so all OEM for me.




























*Install light brackets:*

This is straight forward. Line up the four corners of the bracket and center under the seat on the cushion spring. You can flex each corner and snap it into place on the spring. One corner has a tab that you flip up to lock in place. When complete you will have the bracket angled down and slightly toward the rear.










*Remove sill panels (same for both sides):*

Use a plastic trim tool to first pop the front of the rear sill up (since it’s covering the front sill), then pop the sill out of the lower B pillar (the corners/sides of the B-pillar are the worst to detach), and finally pop the entire sill straight up and out of its clips and posts, all while rotating it out from the B pillar. These were, by far, the hardest part to remove and took some time figuring out how to maneuver them during both removal and reinstallation.




























*Remove the instrument panel side covers & A-pillar gap covers:*

The instrument cover is straight forward by just prying near the clips. For the gap cover, the top slides toward the outside of the car and out of a tab, then lift the panel up and out of the second tab. There are no clips on this piece.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

*Remove lower A-pillar trim panels:*

Remove the hood release by lifting the handle and popping the small tab on the front edge, then it slides off its post. Then pop off the cap of the plastic clip located behind it holding in the lower trim panel. The clip’s center unscrews. Pull rearward to release the driver side panel. The passenger side panel has only one clip that it slides into.



















*Remove driver side lower instrument cover:*

Remove the four screws (T20 Torx) along the rear edge and then pull it rearward out of the two guides. Disconnect the footwell light.










*Reposition passenger side insulation:*

Pull down on the rear edge of the foam/insulation that runs under the glove box. Only the front edge is secured by clips and does not need to be completely removed to access the footwell light.










*Install the harnesses:*

You should now have everything out of your way to run the harnesses. Unplug both front footwell lights if you haven’t already. The front footwell plug goes into one end of the harness and then plugs into the front footwell light. The longer part of each harness (and the extension harness) gets routed underneath the panels and pushes up through the carpet and underneath the seat. I ran it along the OEM harness as best I could and cable tied along the way (approximate path highlighted in red). It took trial and error to figure out the best route from the front to rear light.



















Make sure you have enough harness to run the seat from full forward to full reverse. Run the harness up to the right of the new footwell bracket, securing with cable ties along the way. Push the new footwell light into the bracket and plug it in. It only goes in with the plug facing to the right.










Confirm the new rear footwell lights work. They will mirror the front footwell light behavior.



















Now put your car back together and question why you went through all that effort for two little lights that only shine on rear passengers’ feet.

*Installation on a 2021.5 VW Atlas SEL-P R-Line.*


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

reserved


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for posting this. I have NEVER ordered from Ali Express, but will give it a shot.

My front footwells are always on when driving. Is this normal? I did switch bulbs to LEDs.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

speed51133! said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have NEVER ordered from Ali Express, but will give it a shot.
> 
> My front footwells are always on when driving. Is this normal? I did switch bulbs to LEDs.


Shipping takes forever unless you pay for upgraded shipping, but then that defeats the purpose of the cheap parts, so be prepared to wait.

And yes, the footwells are always on but can be turned off or intensity changed via infotainment.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice project and great write-up, very complete and well done. Thanks for taking the time to document the process with good pics and text.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

speed51133! said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have NEVER ordered from Ali Express, but will give it a shot.
> 
> My front footwells are always on when driving. Is this normal? I did switch bulbs to LEDs.


You can adjust the foowells in the infotainment center.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Chris4789 said:


> Nice project and great write-up, very complete and well done. Thanks for taking the time to document the process with good pics and text.


I might have looked over your how-tos a few times when trying to figure out how to format this


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

I went with the full Deatuo Kit with the footwell lights the only thing I wish is that the lights matched for the front and back.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

hashamhk said:


> I went with the full Deatuo Kit with the footwell lights the only thing I wish is that the lights matched for the front and back.


I looked at their rear kit but I wanted something more OEM. The rear LED strip stuck on with tape didn't appeal to me. I have used their bulbs for other applications, and they are definitely my go-to for replacement bulbs.


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

bboshart said:


> I looked at their rear kit but I wanted something more OEM. The rear LED strip stuck on with tape didn't appeal to me. I have used their bulbs for other applications, and they are definitely my go-to for replacement bulbs.


Oh yeah great point about that tape, I actually zip tied mine on the bottom


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Excellent write up! I did the De Auto kit, they worked with me to make sure front and back matches. I did not know Audi makes the part to hold the light under our seats. Great find!


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mdtony said:


> Excellent write up! I did the De Auto kit, they worked with me to make sure front and back matches. I did not know Audi makes the part to hold the light under our seats. Great find!


I wasn't sure the bracket would fit on the Atlas' seats when I ordered them from the dealer and would not have gone through with the project had they not fit. Since they were inexpensive, I figured I'd try. My dealer did have to order them from Germany since they said none were in the U.S., but they arrived in a little over a week. Faster than all the stuff from AliExpress.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I wanna say ECS seems to have them in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

bboshart said:


> I wasn't sure the bracket would fit on the Atlas' seats when I ordered them from the dealer and would not have gone through with the project had they not fit. Since they were inexpensive, I figured I'd try. My dealer did have to order them from Germany since they said none were in the U.S., but they arrived in a little over a week. Faster than all the stuff from AliExpress.


I love this project...thank you bboshart. I'm an OEM purest myself...the AUDI brackets you discovered clinched this project for me...I'll be applying this mod very soon. Q: Did you consider (or take a look at) adding the AUDI brackets beneath the second row seats as well?

TW


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TWs/VW said:


> I love this project...thank you bboshart. I'm an OEM purest myself...the AUDI brackets you discovered clinched this project for me...I'll be applying this mod very soon. Q: Did you consider (or take a look at) adding the AUDI brackets beneath the second row seats as well?
> 
> TW


Thanks for the kind words.

I did look, and there is a flap that runs from the back of the seat to the ground. The spring is not exposed. At least on the captains chairs.


----------



## VWvolk (Oct 30, 2020)

bboshart said:


> *Remove lower A-pillar trim panels:*
> 
> Remove the hood release by lifting the handle and popping the small tab on the front edge, then it slides off its post. Then pop off the cap of the plastic clip located behind it holding in the lower trim panel. The clip’s center unscrews. Pull rearward to release the driver side panel. The passenger side panel has only one clip that it slides into.
> 
> ...


Your last sentence is all that matters. 😂😂... great step by step explanation although its application is not very practical.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

VWvolk said:


> Your last sentence is all that matters. 😂😂... great step by step explanation although its application is not very practical.


Yeah...the only person who ever sits back there is my 2 year old so it definitely doesn't serve much of a purpose at the moment.

My wife was like, "Why?" and I was like, "Because."


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

bboshart said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> I did look, and there is a flap that runs from the back of the seat to the ground. The spring is not exposed. At least on the captains chairs.


I see...I have Captains seats as well. I'll take look under the 3rd row and see if that's a possibility. I just think it would be very cool to have the entire floor aglow in blue LED light, why not (IMHO). Thanks again bboshart - Great Job!

TW


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

hashamhk said:


> I went with the full Deatuo Kit with the footwell lights the only thing I wish is that the lights matched for the front and back.


sorry to hear - why didn't it match? The brightness? You can cut down the LED strip. Or do you mean the color? If the color something is wrong as these match in color temp and they can help you if you got something incorrectly. Just email [email protected] and they can help.

We have a more plug and play kit for the mk7 GTI because in the rear seat there is an opening for another housing.

@bboshart great idea on the light bracket. That was our only issue with bringing it over for the Atlas because there was no place to install the housing. That bracket would fix it.

We can work with anyone here it you'd like to do this with the bracket and OEM footwell housings in the rear?


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

deAutoLED.com said:


> sorry to hear - why didn't it match? The brightness? You can cut down the LED strip. Or do you mean the color? If the color something is wrong as these match in color temp and they can help you if you got something incorrectly. Just email [email protected] and they can help.
> 
> We have a more plug and play kit for the mk7 GTI because in the rear seat there is an opening for another housing.
> 
> ...


The color the front bulbs are pure white like 5k while the led strips are 6k; okay cool I'll reach out to them and see what they say. 

Thanks


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Theoretically with the extra cable and plugs, can you extend it to 3rd row?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

hashamhk said:


> The color the front bulbs are pure white like 5k while the led strips are 6k; okay cool I'll reach out to them and see what they say.
> 
> Thanks


That was most likely a mix-up in production as the front and rear footwell in their kit are always the same color. They can get you the correct color right away.

When I spoke to the team they said the order was a few years old so maybe just a mistake but now they will match.

Thanks



TablaRasa said:


> Theoretically with the extra cable and plugs, can you extend it to 3rd row?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


It is a great idea. If you email the team they can try to create a custom kit for you.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Theoretically with the extra cable and plugs, can you extend it to 3rd row?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Yes, it would work from the 2nd to 3rd row just like it did from the 1st to 2nd row. The only problem is that there isn’t a good mounting option on the rear of the second row seats (at least on the captains chairs). Maybe the bench seat is more accessible.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bboshart said:


> Yes, it would work from the 2nd to 3rd row just like it did from the 1st to 2nd row. The only problem is that there isn’t a good mounting option on the rear of the second row seats (at least on the captains chairs). Maybe the bench seat is more accessible.


If they were to make it they would connect it to the LED strip in the second row. If you email [email protected] they can come up with a new design and get it to you for testing.


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

deAutoLED.com said:


> That was most likely a mix-up in production as the front and rear footwell in their kit are always the same color. They can get you the correct color right away.
> 
> When I spoke to the team they said the order was a few years old so maybe just a mistake but now they will match.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks deAutoLED received my matching bulbs for the footwell lights. Forgot how big of pain in the butt the passenger side bulb was to remove.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

I had taken a little break from modding but saw this and I am back at it! Parts ordered!! Now the wait....Question: Why? Answer: Why not?!....

Thanks for the write up and photos!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

hashamhk said:


> Thanks deAutoLED received my matching bulbs for the footwell lights. Forgot how big of pain in the butt the passenger side bulb was to remove.


Thanks - glad it all worked out. The team checked all stock and front/rear all match now!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Thank you @bboshart for the inspiration! Haha let there be light!!!!

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you @bboshart for the inspiration! Haha let there be light!!!!
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I updated my first post to include the link you provided for the less expensive light brackets from AliExpress. Thanks for finding those.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bboshart said:


> I updated my first post to include the link you provided for the less expensive light brackets from AliExpress. Thanks for finding those.


Nice! Brackets didn't take too long to arrive either. It was about a week and a half after they shipped it 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

The front is a 194 bulb and the rear is a pin style with this setup?

deAutoLED can make a custom kit for their RGB footwells for pin and 194 if anyone is interested. 

They have this kit with: brackets, front/rear wiring, extender, and then their LEDs 194 red white blue or RGB coming out. They can also add a 3rd row option if anyone is interested for more light.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The front is a 194 bulb and the rear is a pin style with this setup?
> 
> deAutoLED can make a custom kit for their RGB footwells for pin and 194 if anyone is interested.
> 
> They have this kit with: brackets, front/rear wiring, extender, and then their LEDs 194 red white blue or RGB coming out. They can also add a 3rd row option if anyone is interested for more light.


If you are taking about the OP setup, I used OEM LED housings that don’t have replaceable bulbs. But OEM incandescent housings that use 194 bulbs would also work. That would mean 194 bulbs for all seating positions. No “pin-style” anywhere. 

So someone could use your 194 bulbs and make it a lot brighter than OEM with the right housings


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks @bboshart for the write up! Job complete. OEM footwell lights installed. deAutoLED footwell light bulbs on the way to match the front lights. Will post photos once those bulbs are installed to show the difference.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> Thanks @bboshart for the write up! Job complete. OEM footwell lights installed. deAutoLED footwell light bulbs on the way to match the front lights. Will post photos once those bulbs are installed to show the difference.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice work *arkitect06*! Definitely a worthy mod.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

arkitect06 said:


> Thanks @bboshart for the write up! Job complete. OEM footwell lights installed. deAutoLED footwell light bulbs on the way to match the front lights. Will post photos once those bulbs are installed to show the difference.


Looks great!


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

OEM LED vs. deAutoLED









deAutoLED in both rear footwells to match the fronts


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

arkitect06 said:


> OEM LED vs. deAutoLED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing

we have a kit coming out will be comparable price + our 4 leds so it all matches in white red blue or color changer model... 

We appreciate the support and will link once ready for shipping.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Had the extra OEM LED footwell lights and I ordered two wire harness kits just in case one did not work. Figured I would give it a try with the 3rd row. Used the same concept as the original installation instructions and used Velcro to attach the lights since there is not a place for a bracket connection.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

arkitect06 said:


> Had the extra OEM LED footwell lights and I ordered two wire harness kits just in case one did not work. Figured I would give it a try with the 3rd row. Used the same concept as the original installation instructions and used Velcro to attach the lights since there is not a place for a bracket connection.


Very nice. Velcro in the 3rd row is a great idea! I seem to remember reading another user here before that did that. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

arkitect06 said:


> Had the extra OEM LED footwell lights and I ordered two wire harness kits just in case one did not work. Figured I would give it a try with the 3rd row. Used the same concept as the original installation instructions and used Velcro to attach the lights since there is not a place for a bracket connection.


great thinking and a simple idea to achieve light in the 3rd row.

We looked into all options and simply created a longer wire so no adapter is required.

1 harness - long enough to reach rear seats (no adapter required)
2 housings
4 leds white red blue or multi-color
2 brackets to hold housing
and if you want to add 1 extra harness / 2 houses and 2 more LEDs for rear we can make it an add-on option and include velcro in the kit.

We will have the kit up in a few weeks and make it a very reasonable price kit close to cost here.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

The kit has been out and tested well! 

we can look into a 3rd row option too using an extra wire. It seems the kit comes out to $90 with all linked products here? I am speaking with the team to get it lower with the included footwell LEDS (color changer or red, white or blue.

If anyone is interested for the rest of the kits before they sell out please contact:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Thanks for the support and working with us to bring this kit to market


----------



## TgiRicky (Nov 13, 2006)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The kit has been out and tested well!
> 
> we can look into a 3rd row option too using an extra wire. It seems the kit comes out to $90 with all linked products here? I am speaking with the team to get it lower with the included footwell LEDS (color changer or red, white or blue.
> 
> ...



I have reached out thru the contact form. Once I'm able to order and receive my kit, I'll post up my experience and thoughts. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

For those that have completed this project, is the output of all lights still controlled by the infotainment screen? I have no use or desire for colored or even very bright lights but I do keep the front footwells on very dim while driving, that would be the goal for the back as well. As long as everything is controlled like the fronts now, I will likely do this. Thanks
2021.5 SEL R Line


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mtbsteve said:


> For those that have completed this project, is the output of all lights still controlled by the infotainment screen? I have no use or desire for colored or even very bright lights but I do keep the front footwells on very dim while driving, that would be the goal for the back as well. As long as everything is controlled like the fronts now, I will likely do this. Thanks
> 2021.5 SEL R Line


Yes, all lights mirror the fronts.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TgiRicky said:


> I have reached out thru the contact form. Once I'm able to order and receive my kit, I'll post up my experience and thoughts. Thanks for putting this together.


Thanks for the support. I told the team to expect some emails and it seems they have 1 or 2 sets left now.

All sets purchased yesterday are shipping today.

They are offering it at the group buy price so no one misses out.

Final price would be $124.99 which includes all parts and the 4 LEDs in white, red or blue. Or $149.99 which includes 4 color changing footwells. They also have OEM LED style meaning it matches the front 2021-2021.5 LED if interested. This is a good option if you want the same color in front in the rear seats.

Variations to understand: some Atlas models have footwell that emits white light which is LED or yellow light which are the halogen. This will determine which kit you require.

Group buy pricing would be $79.99 for single color and $94.99 with dual footwell colors. For limited time.


*Options:*
-For footwells that emit yellow light (halogen) they are offering: 
1) white, red, blue solid 1 color 
2) multi-color - multi-color has been popular especially during holidays to change to Purple/Orange for Halloween etc.
3) if you want halogen they can offer it but this is not a popular option but will add it for anyone that really wants the halogen color for front/rear

-For lights that emit white light (LEDs)
1) white, red, blue solid 1 color 
2) multi-color - multi-color has been popular especially during holidays to change to Purple/Orange for Halloween etc.
3) OEM style LED that matches the front stock in the models with OEM white - this is an option some might want if they don't want a brighter light or white/red/blue

The most popular are the color changing model - please note with color changing this is for the colors - white is not an option.


They will have more info in a separate listing - but if you are interested in the last sets you can email:


https://deautokey.com/contact



They will not have many left after today but will work with making a 1 week lead time if you big interest and orders so they will ship quickly for you.


Thanks for the support and letting them work with this thread in bringing this to market.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the support. I told the team to expect some emails and it seems they have 1 or 2 sets left now.
> 
> All sets purchased yesterday are shipping today.
> 
> ...


Hopefully someone can post an install with your kit to see how it compares to what I pieced together. It is nice to be able to have a complete kit to order from one source. 

For reference, my total cost was ~$140 using OEM LED courtesy lights and brackets.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bboshart said:


> Hopefully someone can post an install with your kit to see how it compares to what I pieced together. It is nice to be able to have a complete kit to order from one source.
> 
> For reference, my total cost was ~$140 using OEM LED courtesy lights and brackets.


Thanks for the support. They did all testing and it looked good so far so we hope to hear more customer feedback. We will create a listing and group buy so people can get a good deal and OEM+ look.


----------



## TgiRicky (Nov 13, 2006)

I finally got around to installing the kit I purchased from deAutoLED. Initial impressions were good. The harness was assembled well, perfect length and all connections tight. The LED and circuit boards appeared to be soldered properly. Housings were manufactured well but they have a frosted lenses. The OEM lenses are clear so I suspect it'll alter the light output. Lastly the light socket holders fit well under the seat.

During the install, I noticed that the light bracket interfered with the plug a bit. I have included photos below. I was able to connect the plug to the housing and then twist and shove it into the holder without much fuss. I'm unsure how this compares to the OEM bracket that @bboshart purchased. Hopefully he can share his thoughts on this. Finally, light output. I opted to stick with the OEM like LED bulbs to match the rest of the interior but they included the brighter ones as well. Overall I'm very happy with the end results and would recommend this kit to others. Thanks @deAutoLED.com for putting this together for us!


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TgiRicky said:


> I finally got around to installing the kit I purchased from deAutoLED. Initial impressions were good. The harness was assembled well, perfect length and all connections tight. The LED and circuit boards appeared to be soldered properly. Housings were manufactured well but they have a frosted lenses. The OEM lenses are clear so I suspect it'll alter the light output. Lastly the light socket holders fit well under the seat.
> 
> During the install, I noticed that the light bracket interfered with the plug a bit. I have included photos below. I was able to connect the plug to the housing and then twist and shove it into the holder without much fuss. I'm unsure how this compares to the OEM bracket that @bboshart purchased. Hopefully he can share his thoughts on this. Finally, light output. I opted to stick with the OEM like LED bulbs to match the rest of the interior but they included the brighter ones as well. Overall I'm very happy with the end results and would recommend this kit to others. Thanks @deAutoLED.com for putting this together for us!


I couldn't remember how it fit into the bracket so I pulled it out of the car to take a look. It's definitely a tight fit and looks pretty much like the kit you received. The bracket is slightly bent due to the light's inlet resting on it but the plug clicks in and is secure.










EDIT: I'm not sure why it added so much white space at the bottom of my post. The picture was cropped correctly.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the update!! We appreciate it. I think the team might have another set left but they went quickly when they came out.

I will see if they can create a listing when back in stock I can share here.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the update!! We appreciate it. I think the team might have another set left but they went quickly when they came out.
> 
> I will see if they can create a listing when back in stock I can share here.


Are these kits available anymore? I couldn’t find them on your website. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Biff Tannen said:


> Are these kits available anymore? I couldn’t find them on your website. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes - just contact them:


https://deautokey.com/contact



They had a few left but they all went quickly. I wish there was more feedback here as they had great feedback through email!

Once they have them in stock fully they will make a listing.

Thanks for asking


----------



## itamarbh (Dec 23, 2021)

bboshart said:


> *Remove lower A-pillar trim panels:*
> 
> Remove the hood release by lifting the handle and popping the small tab on the front edge, then it slides off its post. Then pop off the cap of the plastic clip located behind it holding in the lower trim panel. The clip’s center unscrews. Pull rearward to release the driver side panel. The passenger side panel has only one clip that it slides into.
> 
> ...


Amazing thread - Thank you for sharing!!
I got the brackets from a local VW dealer, the harness / wires / houses from AliExpress, and also multicolor leds from DeUtoLed to replace the ones that come with. 

Since I did not want to deal with opening car panels on the driver side, and the passenger side has much easer access, I decided to pull everything from there:

1 harness in the passenger side, and just pushed the cord between the carpet and the side/door panel.
Then the second harness underneath the passenger chair with the bracket.
And pulled that 2nd wire to the other side of the passenger chair, around the armrest (pushed the cable between the carpet and the opening, and underneath the driver chair to install the 2nd bracket.

Thank you again!


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks to all for the great info and parts lists needed for this DIY. My 2019 Atlas S trim has no footwell lighting and I would like to add to front and second rows. I'm capable of taking this on, but would welcome suggestions for a switch location that would be accessible to both driver and passenger. I've utilized the blank at the rear of the center console for my added heated seats. Controlling them with the screen options isn't included with the S trim.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

A4MOS19 said:


> Thanks to all for the great info and parts lists needed for this DIY. My 2019 Atlas S trim has no footwell lighting and I would like to add to front and second rows. I'm capable of taking this on, but would welcome suggestions for a switch location that would be accessible to both driver and passenger. I've utilized the blank at the rear of the center console for my added heated seats. Controlling them with the screen options isn't included with the S trim.


According to the the erWin diagram, the footwells are fed from pin 72 on the Vehicle Electrical Control Module (J519). If you tapped that with a VW repair wire, you would not have to worry about a switch, and they'd behave like OEM. You just wouldn't have the ability to adjust their brightness, but I've set mine on 100% and have never needed to adjust them. You'd probably also have to code the module with VCDS or similar.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for this bboshart. By behaving like oem are you meaning they would be constantly on? My preference would be to have them off while night driving. Not being able to control brightness wouldn't be an issue in this case. Do you think the coding would make these appear on the interior lighting, because there is no option for this currently on the screen, only the dimming of the instrument lighting.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

A4MOS19 said:


> Thanks for this bboshart. By behaving like oem are you meaning they would be constantly on? My preference would be to have them off while night driving. Not being able to control brightness wouldn't be an issue in this case. Do you think the coding would make these appear on the interior lighting, because there is no option for this currently on the screen, only the dimming of the instrument lighting.


Like OEM, yes, they are always on with your exterior lights (unless turned off via infotainment), and also turn on with interior lights when opening doors.

For coding, I‘ve seem programming in the 09-Cent Elec module for installed footwells, but don’t see anything in the 5F-Info Elec module which is the infotainment so I’m not if there is more for coding besides the one place in 09.

Without figuring out coding, connecting your footwells via the module probably wouldn’t be the best in your case since you want them off during driving and you couldn’t do that without having the option in your infotainment.

In your case I think you would want to tap a switched power source and install a switch inline to turn them off and on as needed. But I’m just stating what you already know so really my rambling helps exactly zero.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

HaHa, don't be tough on yourself bboshart, I appreciate your input and research. End result, we're on the same page now. Would prefer a very small illuminated switch, and a convenient location for both front occupants. Just trying to avoid something " Frankensteinish". Thanks again, still open to suggestions.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for your patience. The kit is finally ready with the longer wire:


https://deautokey.com/product/front-rear-3rd-row-footwell-led-conversion-kit-w-wiring-housing-fits-vw-atlas




it includes 4 LEDs or 6 LEDs if you choose the 3rd row option
wiring
housing
housing holder 

either 4 or 6pc kit if you choose 3rd row.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support - these kits have been flying out of the warehouse.

If anyone has photos or feedback please share we can tag/share also.


----------

